# showing



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

deleted ,sf,sf


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

i think it is a nice idea , as you and the kitten gain experiance and as we all see our cats through rose tinted specs it gives you the ability to learn what the breed of your choice should be like and any defects of your kitten


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

On that basis there is no point in showing colours that aren't championship status. 

Kittens can still win BIS/BOV so they can come home with something special.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> some one said to me there is no point showing kittens as they can't get titles. what do you guys think of this comment?


Load of old rubbish-you've been to shows so you know this


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I think it's a stupid comment. I take kittens to shows, no they don't get the titles the adults do, but it gets them used to all the handling, noises and hustle & Bustle. Also they can get right up to Best in Show, which one of mine from last years litter did and that was just fantastic for me & the kittens owner. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I only normally show a kitten twice, once in the early months and once at nearly 9 months. This is to get a show kitten used to being handled and being in a show situation, but more importantly to get a third party's independent opinion of the kit as to how its development is going, and faults that I have overlooked that sort of thing  The wins are a bonus


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> some one said to me there is no point showing kittens as they can't get titles. what do you guys think of this comment?


Under the GCCF they cant but Tica they can get JW


----------

